# How was 2016's Cycling for you, and what plans are afoot for 2017?



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2016)

How was your year then, and what's planned for 2017?

I managed a couple of things this year, the biggest being to stay out of hospital for anything other than routine checkups, first time I've managed that since 2013. I've also hit, and surpassed by quite some margin my intended mileage target.
I wanted to 'do' Newlands Corner and Box Hill in 2016, so far I've managed to cycle _down _Newlands Corner, but not yet managed Box Hill (the years not over yet though...)
Most pleasingly, I've completed the 'Metric Half a Month Challenge' this year, something I started in 2015 but had to withdraw from due to ill health.

2017? Well Box Hill may still be on the list, as will the Ride London 100 if I get a space (another one I had to give up on in 2014/15, health again). I also fancy a go at the Metric Century a month challenge too..


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Dec 2016)

Utter cack - did around 1000 miles & 10 x 50k rides for the half a month challenge up to June and then health issues have kept me off my bike (and, more importantly, away from my beloved mountains) since then.

I feel seriously unfit and have planned to slowly build my levels back up in 2017.


----------



## Lonestar (5 Dec 2016)

No long rides no bike tours and no holidays due to depression and lack of motivation over the past 2 years.Been on Levothyroxine for most of this year and things have improved slightly.


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Dec 2016)

Okay, I've got to be pleased really with 2016.

No hard plans, but I'd like to see my 10TT down by about four minutes, my Olympic bike leg down about ten minutes, and my IM bike leg by about forty minutes..maybe an hour!

I was hoping to do the Arlberg Bike Marathon but summer plans look to have scuppered that.

I'd like to get a few more adventure tours in, and some long ride with my son and daughter.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2016)

Pretty good. Redundancy meant I had time for lots of tours over the summer. I have no idea of total mileage this year as it's spread over several bikes, not all have cycle computers and the cycle computer on my touring bike departed this life but I'd be confident I've exceeded my previous best of 5,000 miles in a year.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Dec 2016)

I've somehow managed more miles this year than ever before (3600 so far).
A few longish rides to Norfolk have helped, plus the commute. As for next year I've an idea for a shortish circular tour from The Hook of Holland around S Netherlands and N Belgium. There's a place there called Baarle Nassau I've always wanted to visit- it's a collection of small Belgian territories within NL. It even has some Dutch land within the Belgian exclaves. It basically sounds nuts, so a visit is on the cards and what better way to do so than by bike.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

I, too, managed only about 1,000 miles this year, 205 of them in one 24-hour period. 

Slowly recovering from a slipped disc, I now (finally) realise how health and fitness can very suddenly be taken away from you and the older we got, recovery takes longer and motivation wanes.

However, I hope to take the short-lived elation I had at the beginning of October (the week before I injured my back) when I had three great rides, into spring and beyond. 

I will spend the winter trying to get into reasonable shape with a lot of swimming, water exercises, walking and eating _sensibly_.


----------



## greekonabike (5 Dec 2016)

Well I actually bought myself a bike and started riding it midway through November. Plans for next year are to ride it over longer distances and generally increase my stamina and overall fitness. I'm also planning on getting a mountain bike and finding some local trails. 

GOAB


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Dec 2016)

Coming up to 5000 miles and 160,000 feet of hills. Not bad for a 47 year old but would have like to have done more.
I have not managed to do a single ride over 45 miles this year, I usually do a 75 or a 100 in a single ride, HOWEVER....I have a whole day off to myself this coming Monday and hoping to be out all day.

I might squeeze 5100 miles.


----------



## Glow worm (5 Dec 2016)

Dayvo said:


> I, too, managed only about 1,000 miles this year, 205 of them in one 24-hour period.
> 
> Slowly recovering from a slipped disc, I now (finally) realise how health and fitness can very suddenly be taken away from you and the older we got, recovery takes longer and motivation wanes.
> 
> ...



Sorry to read that Dave- sounds grim. All the best for a swift recovery.


----------



## Sixmile (5 Dec 2016)

This year has seen me 'get into' cycling i suppose:

March - did my first commute
April - bought my first ever road bike
May - completed my first 100km & overnight trip
June - completed my first 100 miler
September - rode my first sportive

Currently approaching 3,500 miles for the year.

Plans for 2017.. keep up the commuting, another few overnight trips to Rep. of Ireland, overnight trip from Holyhead to Birkenhead (ferry ports) and plan to do the Giro d'Italia in May 2017.


----------



## prawny (5 Dec 2016)

Not too bad, managed to keep the commute up that I (re)started last December, and I've clocked up almost 8500 miles this year.

Plans for next year? Well, in September/October I had a nagging feeling that I wasted the summer, so next year I'm planning on doing more pre work rides and weekends. I bought me a new mountain bike this year so that's going to get much more use next year, including it's first trip to Scotland (which was what prompted it's purchase in the first place).


----------



## Ciar (5 Dec 2016)

Cack as i wanted to ride my MTB more and haven't, also less miles down by about 600 as i only averaged 3000m previously, so far just under 2500m, so going into 2017 i am going to make sure weekends involve more forest more getting out and more trips out and about family allowing, already made a start as i have been getting the MTB into the forest every two weeks for a slog around.


----------



## DCLane (5 Dec 2016)

Fine until mid-April when I had a bad crash, breaking 6 ribs and damaging my hip/spine/lungs and getting concussion.

Fast-forward 7 months and I'm awaiting a hip arthroscopy, meaning I have done just under 7,500 miles so far and nothing beyond 300k this year.

Unfortunately 2017 is dependent on the operation. It's looking very like LEL won't be happening


----------



## tobykenobi (5 Dec 2016)

This year did a 60 miler in July and a 75 miler in October. The first time in years I've done an organised ride. So quite pleased. Probably didn't do loads of outdoor miles as I only really get chance at weekends and - given family life - not always then. Used indoor sessions to maintain fitness between rides. 

Hoping to attempt a century next year.


----------



## Diggs (5 Dec 2016)

I'm quite happy with 2016 (well, from a cycling perspective, the rest was a bit of a cluster****)
I have a few things planned but was also looking for a bit of inspiration for 2017,

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-suggestions.210857/#post-4581620

so I'll keep an eye on this too


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2016)

This thread has just reminded me to revise my 2016 distance target!

I set off thinking that I would like to do 6,000 miles, a nice distance to coincide with my 60th birthday. It would have been about 50% more than last year's total of 4,083 miles.

I was ill at the start of the year and so barely cycled for about 6 weeks after Christmas 2014. It was obvious that I would get nowhere near 6,000 miles in so I revised the target down to a more realistic 4,200, which would have been about 3% more than 2015.

I have fallen behind the new target and would struggle to get the required 612 miles in by December 31st so I have come up with a final target. It is 4,084 miles, just 1 mile more than last year. If I achieve that then at least my cycling is moving in the right direction, albeit very slowly! 

Considering how varied and hilly most of my routes are, that isn't a bad mileage. It would be equivalent to at least 6,000 miles somewhere flatter.

So ... I have 26 days to do 496 miles. I had better get stuck in!

As for the overall quality of my rides this year? There have been some really good ones, both forum rides and solos. I did 2 metric century rides in Scotland, one as a forum ride on Mull, and a solo one on the mainland south/east of Oban. I did a (near-)200 km forum ride in Cheshire and a gorgeous Yorkshire Dales ride. Many other great rides in the Forest of Bowland and elsewhere.

Overall ... Good year, could be better still!


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Dec 2016)

prawny said:


> Not too bad, managed to keep the commute up that I (re)started last December, and I've clocked up almost 8500 miles this year.
> 
> Plans for next year? Well, in September/October I had a nagging feeling that I wasted the summer, so next year I'm planning on doing more pre work rides and weekends. I bought me a new mountain bike this year so that's going to get much more use next year, including it's first trip to Scotland (which was what prompted it's purchase in the first place).



I too wasted the long summer days


----------



## mythste (5 Dec 2016)

I promised myself I'd ride competitively at least once this year, and I did! Albeit a 1.6 mile TT up the brickworks in Manchester... Must go for something a bit longer next year. I'm also annoyed at doing a piddle poor job of recording my overall milage for the year having switched from endomondo to strava in about June... I wanted 3000 and i'm pretty sure I'm closer to 5000. Result.

Next year, I want to spend a full week away just me and my bike and my tent. I had a go this year but an important interview cut me short after 4 days. October in Wales was also probably not the wisest first tour.


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Dec 2016)

After a rotten start to 2016 in which my wife and soul mate left me for another fella I've turned to cycling to try and ease the pain, and gain an old interest that I once had many years ago. I can honestly say it has helped me get through a many a dark place over the months and has set my mind frame into more positive plain. I've covered around 1500 miles since May ,and I managed to lose a fair bit of weight and look and feel so much better about myself. Money is a little tight now that I'm on my own but I've seen so much more of the country side and enjoyed so much more quality time viewing it on my bike as opposed to using the car. Next year I'm promising myself a 70 mile ride to my dad who lives on the coast. I'm so glad I have taken this path in life and not a life drinking my sorrows away in the pub. Cycling is not just great for your physical health. It's also fantastic for your mental health as well. I dread to think what state I would be in now if I never rekindled my old passion for cycling again. :-)


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> After a rotten start to 2016 in which my wife and soul mate left me for another fella I've turned to cycling to try and ease the pain, and gain an old interest that I once had many years ago. I can honestly say it has helped me get through a many a dark place over the months and has set my mind frame into more positive plain. I've covered around 1500 miles since May ,and I managed to lose a fair bit of weight and look and feel so much better about myself. Money is a little tight now that I'm on my own but I've seen so much more of the country side and enjoyed so much more quality time viewing it on my bike as opposed to using the car. Next year I'm promising myself a 70 mile ride to my dad who lives on the coast. I'm so glad I have taken this path in life and not a life drinking my sorrows away in the pub. Cycling is not just great for your physical health. It's also fantastic for your mental health as well. I dread to think what state I would be in now if I never rekindled my old passion for cycling again. :-)


I have been there myself and took the same path as you so I agree with you. Good luck for the future!


----------



## Hugh Manatee (5 Dec 2016)

Rubbish. And that just about sums up almost every other aspect of the year too.


----------



## Noru (5 Dec 2016)

An ok year for me, I'm on track to meet my distance goal by then end of the year.

My very brief foray into Cycle Speedway came to end due to excessive work commitments.

I completed my first audax (100k) but didn't work my way up to a 200k as I wanted.

In 2017 I plan to ride 2000+ miles, aim to do a 100k or more audax a month, cycle commute more than 90% of the year, do a 200k audax and volunteer on LEL.


----------



## gavroche (5 Dec 2016)

I don't give myself goals or mileage target anymore but I know I have done less cycling than 2015. My biggest disappointment was not being able to do the Tour de Mon due to being away at the time, but fully intend to do it in 2017.


----------



## JD42 (5 Dec 2016)

First full year. 3,200 miles. Wiggle Dragon, Tour de Bristol, Sodbury Sportive, Evans Bristol Ride it and Cotswold Autumn Sportive completed..oh and a hungover 80 miler from Bruge- Ypres-bruge lol.
Next Year a return to the dreaded Dragon and my first closed road in Birmingham


----------



## Spinney (5 Dec 2016)

Not bad - similar to last year.
Two injuries that kept me off the bike for a few weeks (the second one is still current!) or my mileage might be higher.
But I have met my 2000 mile target for the year. 
Have completed 11 of the 12 months for the half century challenge, and am determined to make December's - should be back on the bike before the end of the month.
Managed a century ride (imperial!).
Only failure - I keep saying I will do the Avon Cycleway, given that it goes within a couple of miles of my house. Still have not done it - must try in 2017!


----------



## JD42 (5 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> Not bad - similar to last year.
> Two injuries that kept me off the bike for a few weeks (the second one is still current!) or my mileage might be higher.
> But I have met my 2000 mile target for the year.
> Have completed 11 of the 12 months for the half century challenge, and am determined to make December's - should be back on the bike before the end of the month.
> ...


Avon cycleway is very good. Southern half a bit lumpy. Good luck when you do it!


----------



## wisdom (5 Dec 2016)

No epic rides or sportive this year.Couple of charity rides though.Commute every day and whenever I'm on my bike I am happy.Plans for next year are to carry on commuting and just enjoying riding my bike/s.


----------



## Spinney (5 Dec 2016)

JD42 said:


> Avon cycleway is very good. Southern half a bit lumpy. Good luck when you do it!


I start in the north, will get the Avonmouth Bridge out of the way first. I think the main challenge will be when I get north of the M4 again and I'm tired, making myself follow the somewhat loopy route when I know a shorter way home!


----------



## Firestorm (5 Dec 2016)

The plans for 2016 were to ride regularly then get a road bike , do the London Southend and build from there

went a bit awry, got the road bike first, didnt feel i was ready for LtS so didnt enter. 
managed the metric ton in July and then have been a bit busy/lazy
Next year I want to get into it, but as we are going to be grandparents for the first time and our dsughter is 190 miles away , I can see weekends being taken care of !


----------



## JD42 (5 Dec 2016)

Spinney said:


> I start in the north, will get the Avonmouth Bridge out of the way first. I think the main challenge will be when I get north of the M4 again and I'm tired, making myself follow the somewhat loopy route when I know a shorter way home!


All flattish heading North from Saltford...you will smash it!


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> I toured through Holland and Germany with Mrs R in the summer and then did The Way of The Roses in early August. Both tours were on my Brompton.



Chapeau! 

But wouldn't it be easier to use a tandem?


----------



## Stinboy (5 Dec 2016)

This is an excellent thread - it's interesting to see what others cycling aspirations are.

I've had a good year both on and off the bike - aimed for 6000 miles and I've done 7100 so far so looking now at 7500 for the year. Cracked 100 miles a few times on the fixie (in truth though I've never done 100 miles on a geared bike  ). I quit drinking in February (pretty much out of necessity, if you know what I mean) and have stayed dry since - cycling helps tremendously with this. I've just bought a CX bike too so really enjoying the offroad again.

Plans for 2017 - 8000 mile target, improve my eddington number (currently at 41) and look towards cross racing towards the back end of the year when the season starts again in September. Plus try and stay healthy and booze free.


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Dec 2016)

Sounds like some good, some not so good. For those who have struggled, faced injury or illness, I wish you well and can only say, from experience, bear with it and see what happens. If you'd told me 18 months ago that I'd be cycling over 5000 miles this year, doing my first ever metric century, or even the simple thing of working full time I'd have struggled to believe you.


----------



## Stevec047 (5 Dec 2016)

My year has been great. The first full year of cycling and I love it.

Started last October with sights set on a 50 mile charity ride in September this year. Ended up doing a 50 miler well before then over the easter weekend. So the next stop was to build up to doing a few more by September. Yeah did that in a matter of weeks after the charity ride.

My main target was to loose weight and since last year I have lost 4 stone in total and now have muscle tone in places I didn't have before.

Hit over 1000miles for the year as well so all good here.

2017 well I want to double the milage enter plenty more events and loose another stone maybe 2. Oh and hopefully a new bike at some point subject to saving for a house.

Needless to say I am hooked and intend to continue this fantastic journey meeting more and more felow riders.


----------



## vickster (5 Dec 2016)

3 months off in spring following shoulder surgery, a dodgy knee, plantar fasciitis (plus first year of being self employed) have kept me from achieving my lower than usual target of 1500 miles this year (2500 in previous years)...I'm about 80 short, I might manage it before my next shoulder op on 21 December, I might not

I did do my first audax with @jefmcg but no other cycling achievements of note unfortunately

I am up to 5 bikes though  

Next year, try to lose some weight and try to stay fit...I say that every year 

And to add, hopefully settling the f'ing injury claim that's been going on for nearly 3 years


----------



## Biff600 (5 Dec 2016)

Only started cycling in July, mainly to keep fit and lose weight, (both achieved), initially it was a bit of a struggle to do any more than 20 miles at a time, but I cycle regularly (6 out of 7 days - perks of being self-employed !). I did my longest ride yesterday, only 35 miles (and the annoying thing is that I could have easily have done another 10 !)
My aim for next year is to crack a 40, 50 and 60 miler ( any more will be welcome) and to do the Monopoly trip like Vickster did at the weekend


----------



## Will Spin (5 Dec 2016)

This is my 1st full year of retirement. I live in a good area for cycling (East Hants, South Downs) so there are some very nice rides around here, hope to complete 5,000 miles by the end of the year (180 still to go), according to Strava I've climbed 229,465ft. Not sure about next year - maybe increase the target.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Dec 2016)

Been quite a good year for me cycling wise. I had no real goals to speak of except to stay healthy and keep riding. Though I did keep a promise to myself not to go out just to get miles in. Forcing myself not to go out every weekend but have at least 1 weekend off the bike a month. My mileage goal every year is 10,000 miles. This year will by 7th year in a row of cracking that total and recording it on MyCycleLogs (I am currently just over 11,000 this year). 

I said I wouldn't do many Friday Night Rides this year and I kept to that. Though the two rides I did, Whitstable and Shoreham were stonking, brilliant rides. Whether I will do any next year is undecided, but I think I would like to crack the 50 rides completed. 

For the 6th year in a row I have completed the Imperial Century a Month Challenge. In fact I have completed 31 Imperial Centuries this year (inc. 1 double Imperial). I need another 3 to make it 200 total. I like to think I will do them this year. But if not, no great shakes.

This year, I had one of the very best cycling experiences ever when myself, @Trickedem and @rb58 spent the week in beautiful Andalucia riding a touring loop of some of the most awesome, fantastic mountain road rides one could ever imagine. Including riding up the highest paved road in Europe, the Pica de Valeta at 11,500 feet, a climb of over 30 miles (and a descent of the same). Who would have thought 36,000 feet of climbing in 300 miles would have been so much fun. Damn hard work I admit but such great fun and a wonderful experience.

I'm now 50 years old and this year especially I have noticed that my speed and stamina has dropped compared to previous years. It looks like I peaked a couple of years back. However, the flip side of this was that I did my inaugural CTC Veterans ride for the over 50's. It takes place every 3 years and is a 100 mile ride at a much slower pace then I am used to. Looking at some of the 'real' veterans on the ride. I shouldn't worry about slowing down because if I am riding half as well as some of those guys (70's & 80's) I will be a very happy man. It made me realise that speed isn't everything, just being on a bike enjoying cycling and riding with other like minded people is.

Other minor information that is no good to any one apart from myself.
430 Commuting rides 6,581 miles
30 Rainy commutes
0 commuting riding punctures
54 Leisure rides 4,590 miles
3 Leisure riding punctures

For next year?
More of the same, but to mainly stay fit and healthy, to carry on cycling and to continue to meet more of you excellent Cycle Chatters. 

Sorry for the long waffle but you did ask


----------



## fossyant (5 Dec 2016)

Not the best, but at least I can cycle again, and walk. Bonus !


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Dec 2016)

Despite a relatively slow start to the year, owing to having been brought down by a pedestrian who decided to run across a dual carriageway, without looking / warning, and having to ride with a knackered shoulder for a few weeks, I've done over 12500 miles thus far. I've ( officially) completed the imperial ton challenge, and a second crack at the Ride London, and become an ( official) B.C. ride leader. In May next year, I'm leading a 180 mile ride for B.C. and the Saints Foundation ( charity wing of Southampton football club ) from Stoke City's stadium to St. Mary's stadium on the last Southampton home game day of the season. I've been signed up to ride the Birmingham sportive. I'm giving serious consideration to doing at least one 200 mile a month ride, for the year ( someone foolishly bet me I couldn't / wouldn't). Now that's a start anyway.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Coming up to 5000 miles and 160,000 feet of hills. Not bad for a 47 year old but would have like to have done more.
> I have not managed to do a single ride over 45 miles this year, I usually do a 75 or a 100 in a single ride, HOWEVER....I have a whole day off to myself this coming Monday and hoping to be out all day.
> 
> I might squeeze 5100 miles.



I hope you are kidding with the 47 bit, a mere youngster.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (5 Dec 2016)

2016 has been a horrible year both on and off the bike.

I look forward to 2017 being considerably better.


----------



## screenman (5 Dec 2016)

Nothing mega, a couple of thousand at the most, over 300 miles of swimming though. My excuse is I took 2 months of the summer off to do a house up for one of the kids.

The wife is insisting I do more next year, so let's see.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2016)

It's been a mixed year but mostly good. I decided to do the Metric Century Challenge this year rather than the Imperial one and my aim for distance was just to try and match the 4,500 miles or so that I did in 2015.

I didn't start off that well, abandoning my first challenge ride of the season after an off (just got wet and bruised) then I couldn't do another attempt until right at the end of the month. It got better though and I've done some good rides, explored some new routes (although not as many as I'd hoped), had some new experiences and racked up more miles than expected after selling my car in May and not bothering with a replacement yet.

Some highlights:
First ride to Bewdley and back.
Enjoying the scenery on the Mawddach Trail and crossing Barmouth Bridge.
Racking up 10 metric and 5 imperial centuries.
Racing the train (and beating it )
Making a dash for home in the midst of a torrential thunderstorm.
Adding a Dawes Galaxy to my stable (something I've wanted for many years).

Mileage at the time of writing is 5,699 so 6,000 for the year looks quite possible.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Dec 2016)

Mileage-wise, pretty abysmal, mainly due to having taken a job with a hellish commute (the job is great, the not-being-able-to-cycle-'cause-stuck-in-traffic is not). 

On the plus side I got properly into MTBing this year and learnt how to bunnyhop, wheelie (a bit) and have been giving it some proper beans on the trails... though a nasty off and injury a couple of months ago has left me thinking that I can't afford another crash like that and that I should probably switch over to bridelways and tamer riding, as trail centres are just too much of an invitation to misbehave! 

So a mixed bunch really. Looking forward to hopefully moving a bit close to work in 2017 and getting a few more miles in, both on and off the road. 

Most importantly, I've really *enjoyed* all the miles I managed to get in during 2016


----------



## gbb (5 Dec 2016)

Quietly pleased with this year but can't help thinking I should have done better.

It's going to be 1000 to 1500 miles this year. 
Bear in mind prior to 2013 I usually did circa 6k miles a year and was averaging 17mph. 2012/13 saw me contract tuberculosis, 2013 and 2014 were a complete write off, I suspect I didn't manage 200 miles each year, lungs damaged, fitness gone.

2015 I started to get back into it but really struggled for mojo so really didn't do that much either. This year I've done ok even though I'm nowhere near where I was...and probably never will again.

But, I'm averaging 14 at the moment albeit over only 20/25 mile rides. 15 mph average in the summer....I hate winter so I really need to try to keep getting out there.


----------



## gbb (5 Dec 2016)

And for 2017...hopefully about April my work location will change to 12 miles away instead of the current 21 miles. That'll mean cycle commuting is back on in fair/good weather ever other day perhaps. Commuting was my key to fitness, fingers crossed.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Dec 2016)

Currently on just over 17,000 miles for the year, aiming to finish on 18,000.

Attended two organised CycleChat rides and one impromptu one.

Completed the imperial century a month challenge for the third year running. Before I joined the challenge I'd done one imperial. Now onto 55.

Got my Eddington number up to 94, target is to get it to 100 in 2017.


----------



## derrick (5 Dec 2016)

Had a good year riding although i have not managed to reach the 7000 miles this year, But that was due to moving house, and my wife getting knocked of her bike. Have enjoyed the year did a couple of big sportive's, Did loads of club rides and plenty of long rides to the pubs with mates, My only goal for 2017 is to ride some mountains, We will be going to Col du Tourmalet in the summer, Will do the normal sportives including another tandem ride to Cambridge with my grandaughter, and just enjoy my rides, And try and keep the wife upright on her bike.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Dec 2016)

Some *excellent* figures, distances and stats there @ianrauk. 

And everyone else who's achieved their goals, or even only managed to get out on their bike for a ride when it suits.


----------



## dim (5 Dec 2016)

I've done ok for this year. I commute approx 40km/day, plus do my longer rides on the weekends.

I've only recently got a Garmin Satnav, so I'm now exploring areas South of Cambridge, seeking the parts with some hills. I have designed a route using Strava Heatmaps and have a route that is 40km long and that has 318 meters of climbing. I'm hoping to do this route every morning from Spring next year, before heading off to work (obviously weather/wind permitting)

As far as fitness is concerned, I'm pretty confident that I could do an audax ride of 200-300km well within the time limits (I'm old now,(nearing 60) and Audax rides are looking very interesting, and I am looking at joining the local Cambridge Audax club). I'm also ok with sprinting, and have several KOM's on Strava for my age group

I'd love to do Lejog next year aswell as LEL and am hoping to cycle at least 200km every weekend from spring with a weekly target of 450-500km

As far a bikes are concerned, I've had many this year (10), but have only 3 now (I used to buy a bike for cheap, ride it for a few weeks, then sell it for a big profit and get a better bike) ...

Current bikes are a Specialized S-Works Transition with drop bars/full Campagnolo Chorus groupset (my summer commuting bike), A Giant TCR composite (my fast bike), and my Surly Long Haul Trucker (my winter bike)

I'm very happy with the Specialized and will keep this one for a very long time. As far as the Giant, it's not faster than the Specialized on the flats, but it is a bit quicker on the hills as the geometry is different for standing and pedalling. I'm seriously thinking about selling the Giant next year and replacing it with a Scott Foil with Di2

My Surly was bought with the intention of doing Audax rides and long rides such as LEJOG .... it's too slow, but heck, it's a definate keeper as it's very comfortable ... A perfect winter bike aswell

Currently, I have cycled 13,276.7 km this year and have climbed 20,276 m .... I'm hoping to do a lot more next year, especially climbing hills, i.e. health permitting. Since May, I have managed to complete the Monthly Strava Distance challenge and the monthly Gran Fondo challenge every month. I will be trying to get the monthly climbing challenge aswell. (I managed to climb 6,429 meters last month .... the most that I have ever climbed in 1 month, and I have only had my Garmin for 1 month, so I am well pleased)

I will also start running soon (I'd love to loose another 5kg in weight), and I need to learn about nutrition especially when I do the long rides (1 cycled 100km yesterday, and stopped halfway and forced myself to eat 1/2 a chesse and egg sandwich) ..... I still have lots to learn


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Dec 2016)

Good - joined the Half Century challenge, starting with my first 50 mile ride on 1st January. Completed the challenge last weekend, although I think there is room to squeeze another couple of qualifying rides in.
Did my first Sportive (Wiggle Vale Velo - 50 miles), with a couple of work mates, raising £800 in sponsorship for our local special needs school at the same time.
Also did the Wiggle Yorkshire Tour (80 miles)
EDIT: to add, watched the TdY on roads that I regularly cycle, passing within a mile of my house - it was as well that I went out to see it as ITV4 managed not to show most of the days cycling...
Bought bike number 3 - the *Boardman Road Pro Carbon*, which is all the (road) bike I'll ever need.
Completed the cycling highlight of my year, @nickyboy 's Tour de Scarborough - 82 miles that simply flew by with a great group of people in absolutely perfect cycling weather. Never have fish n chips tasted so fine!
Not quite sure what my total mileage is for the year so far, but since buying the Garmin (March?) I've completed 2,753 miles against a target of 2,000 so that's not too shabby.

Next year - take on the Half Century challenge again.
I'd like to do the Metric Century challenge, but I struggle with having enough time. Clearly I need to cycle faster!
Already entered the York-Leeds-York sportive (short) as a warm up for the 2017 Wiggle Vale Velo, this time signing up for the 100 mile course which will be my furthest ride (fingers crossed the weather will be better as it rained most of the way round this year) and hopefully will top £1,000 in sponsorship this time.
Apart from that, try to get out more - November was a very poor month cycling wise due to a combination of weather and illness (under 100 miles for the whole month) and it made me wish I'd done more earlier in the year. Trying to get out mid-week would be a good start.

And there is talk of a bike ride to Paris, if we can sort the logistics / expenses out...but that might be 2018.


----------



## Reynard (5 Dec 2016)

Took up cycling again in mid-August after a 16-year hiatus, inspired by the TDF and the Olympics.  The objective was to get fit and lose some stubborn wobbly bits, as on someone my height, they don't look good - I am rather under tall, you see.  I used to fence, but as the nearest club is out the other side of Cambridge, taking up cycling again was a much better option. One of the things that had made me fall out of love with cycling originally was my ancient, clapped out, didn't-fit-me-very-well early 90's MTB. But I dusted it off, fettled it up and simply got riding again, with the promise that if I could keep it up, I'd buy something that a) fit me and b) that I'd enjoy riding.

Three and a half months down the line, I've lost half a stone, do a 10-mile round trip commute twice weekly plus utility and pleasure rides of similar distance. And I've simply been enjoying the countryside. I am now also the proud owner of a Wiggins Rouen 650 road bike. (A big thank you to the guys and gals on here for the advice with that.) 

Next year I want to keep cycling, keep *enjoying* cycling and up the distance I do on pleasure rides. Oh, and losing a few more of the wobbly bits would be nice.


----------



## Saluki (5 Dec 2016)

It's been rubbish. Started off well and went right downbank from March onwards. Getting a new (very energetic) job hasn't helped, I was getting home tired and by the time I'd walked the dogs, bike riding was a distant dream away.
Next year will be better.


----------



## flatflr (5 Dec 2016)

An interesting year for me, set myself the targets of 2500 miles cycling and 500 miles running, then stupidly added running a half marathon a month and a marathon (just a single).

All was going well until May when I quite badly came off my bike, this knocked my confidence on the bike, so have been taking it much easier managing 1650 miles. Ended up focusing on the running so far I've managed 640 miles, a marathon and 12 halves to date, will do another half in December (just for fun).


----------



## mattobrien (5 Dec 2016)

A positive year for me. Currently at 6,100 for the year and I'd like to hit 6,600.

I have managed to improve my average speed over 20miles, albeit increasing from 22 to 22.1, but on a different and hillier course - we moved house necessitating a new 20 mile test loop.

I've bought a new turbo trainer with a power meter, which is proving a revelation, I should have got one years ago.

I have decided to get fit for next year, I have a new toy (Cipollini NK1K) on its way, as soon as the components are launched and can be built into an actual bike, so I want to be able to do it justice and up my pace a little.

The other noteable achievement of the year was the double Dun Run, starting in Dunwich at 11am, cycling to London, meeting up with a few mor folk and then cycling back. 224 miles in total and through the night. One way will be enough next year.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2016)

My major goal for the year was the Mallorca 312 and ticked that of my bucket list and a 200 miles ride and I've enjoyed a few other sportives and TT's but I was convinced to drop my mileage a bit to achieve them and I don't think I've even don 9,000. As for next year I've already entered a few sportives but my real aim is to get better on TT's and not disgrace myself in the ToC Chrono.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Dec 2016)

I was pleased with 2016; At the start of the year I was a 14 stone occasional rider of a hybrid whose highlight the year before was a 25 mile charity ride. From Jan to June I lost just under two stone, then I bought my first road bike in about 16 years, and I started to train towards a 100km charity ride in September which in the end I completed with no major dramas. Since then I've surprised myself by not putting the bike away on September the 30th, and instead I aquired winter kit and managed to cycle on into the cold weather, which I've not done before and which wasn't really in the plan at the start. A pretty good year. 
My objective for 2017 is to join my first FNRttC.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2016)

2016 goals- I had the ok from work to take September off unpaid. I was going to ride around France by myself for a month. Other than that, no goals.

At the end of March I went to Mallorca with my son, two brothers, 2 nephew in laws, my brothers brother in law and an Essex boy. It was great. A ride right across the island, Sa Colabra, hot sun, biblical rain and 40mph winds. Too much beer, excellent food and all round good fun.

The following week Jo and I rode from the Hook of Holland and visited Keukenhof. It had been on Jo's to do list. We were so lucky with the weather, shorts and short sleeves, great beer, the scent of hyacinths. This was done on our second hand tandem, that was a bit too big for me.....

Not long after we were out on the tandem back at home. Jo said 'you know we're saving this money for a holiday in 2017 for our 25th anniversary... why don't we just get a new tandem? It'll last us 25 more years'

A few weeks later on the way back from the in laws in Devon we called into St John Street Cycles, just to get measured up..... we only pulled the trigger didn't we! Oh sh1t! Now we'd have to do some accelerated saving before July!
I got back in the car in St John Street... 'I'm not going to France'
I didn't think a month unpaid leave was compatible! I can wait.

In June we had a great week in Burgundy, a little bit of tandem, a bit of road bike. Nice wildflowers.

The following weekend we picked up the new tandem and gave the lower gears a good work out in Devon!

August saw Jo and I ride the Devon coast to coast over 3 days. Again we were so lucky with the weather. It was excellent.

Last Saturday we took the tandem up Box Hill.

2017- the only concrete plan is a 2 week tour in Brittany on the tandem, with my brother and SiL on their tandem.

I think my road bike might be a bit disgruntled.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2016)

4500 miles this year. My first year retired. No plans or goals other than to enjoy my cycling. I'd been doing 50-60 mile rides 2 or 3 times a week up until the beginning of November when unfortunately I had a mild heart attack, I'm now off the bike until I get the all clear from the doctors. I'm in cardiac rehab for the next eight weeks and my only plans for next year is to get back to the cycling I was doing before the heart attack.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Dec 2016)

Cycling wise, good, unlike some other events of the year.

Completed the imperial century a month challenge, and plan to complete the metric one (separate rides) later in the month. Did my big challenge for the year - a Godwin, 206 miles, and rode a complete stage route of the Tour de France and bits of two others, one on the morning of the race, on closed roads before the race came through.

Next year I would like to get a bit faster so long distances don't take so blooming long. But apart from riding downhill more often, I don't have a plan for making this happen, so I doubt that it will.


----------



## HLaB (5 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> 4500 miles this year. My first year retired. No plans or goals other than to enjoy my cycling. I'd been doing 50-60 mile rides 2 or 3 times a week up until the beginning of November when unfortunately I had a mild heart attack, I'm now off the bike until I get the all clear from the doctors. I'm in cardiac rehab for the next eight weeks and my only plans for next year is to get back to the cycling I was doing before the heart attack.


 GWS!


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Dec 2016)

This time last year, I thought 20 miles was a long ride. Well, for me, it was - I felt great satisfaction after doing some of those trips! I had a MTB with road tyres, was just pootling about on cycle paths. Strava says I did 700 miles that year, almost all on the flat.

During the first 4 months of this year, I did virtually no mileage.

Bought a “proper” bike in May. Since then I’ve done about 1650 miles, with the longest trip being 62 miles. Set myself a few targets - managed to do some of them (round arran, whitelee wind farm, lost some weight...). Haven’t managed one yet (get up the fairlie moor hill without stopping!) but I’m getting closer. 

The other target was to do 2000 miles by end of year. I’m not going to get there - had a fall last weekend, and don’t expect to be riding for a fortnight or so.

Next year - just want to get out regularly, and maybe try an organised ride....


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> 4500 miles this year. My first year retired. No plans or goals other than to enjoy my cycling. I'd been doing 50-60 mile rides 2 or 3 times a week up until the beginning of November when unfortunately I had a mild heart attack, I'm now off the bike until I get the all clear from the doctors. I'm in cardiac rehab for the next eight weeks and my only plans for next year is to get back to the cycling I was doing before the heart attack.




Had I missed that Dave or did you keep it quiet? Which ever way stay warm and get better soon. I like your ride reports.


----------



## dave r (5 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Had I missed that Dave or did you keep it quiet? Which ever way stay warm and get better soon. I like your ride reports.



I posted the details in this thread here
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...iac-arrest-heart-attack-cancer.164623/page-25 starting at post #373 I'd also mentioned it in the mundane news thread. Unfortunately I've a family history of heart attacks and strokes, it seems I've developed coronary Artery disease as I've got older, I'm 65 next week.


----------



## Ihatehills (5 Dec 2016)

I've really enjoyed my first full year of cycling, lm currently on 1875 miles but will hit 2000 before the new year , I've now started to commute, it's only three miles each way but it's all uphill on the way home and I sometimes go the long way home. I went on a cycling holiday round the Flanders region of Belgium, I REALLY enjoyed the flatness


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Dec 2016)

dave r said:


> I posted the details in this thread here
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a...iac-arrest-heart-attack-cancer.164623/page-25 starting at post #373 I'd also mentioned it in the mundane news thread. Unfortunately I've a family history of heart attacks and strokes, it seems I've developed coronary Artery disease as I've got older, I'm 65 next week.




2 threads I don't tend to visit (along with e-bikes. Give it time....)


----------



## sarahale (5 Dec 2016)

Around 5000 miles and completed my 2nd ride London. 

Next year L2B off road again, loads more mtb riding, London to Paris 24hr and also perhaps London to lands end


----------



## Alan O (6 Dec 2016)

My achievement for 2016 was simply starting cycling again after a long gap.

For 2017, my aim is the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 100 mile in July.


----------



## Con (6 Dec 2016)

I only started cycling in August. I've achieved a few goals like my first 20+ mile ride and climbing some big hills but the best bit is I've enjoyed myself feel so much better and oh yeah I've lost over 2 stone . for 2017 my goals are my first 40+ mile ride loose at least another 2 stone and the wife says I need to finish decorating the bathroom . totally unrelated I know but hey ho it's still a goal


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Dec 2016)

Due to a bad back, I wasn't back on the bike until around July/August. My Goal was to do 1500 miles. I should hopefully do that. I also want to do a 100mile ride - I am planning on riding to Brighton and back next Sunday, Ive got a route planned for 125 miles.

My goals for 2017 are to try and stay fit & healthy and away from injuries (I seem to suffer from back and knee injuries!) So have joined a gym and am doing a lot of strength and stretching exercises. I want to try and do 3000 miles for the year. I have entered the London Wales London Audax in April, so will be happy if I can complete that and survive.

Other goals are to try and get myself out of debt, which will be tricky. Im tracking my progress on a separate thread. Should only take me two and a half years!


----------



## lazybloke (6 Dec 2016)

Family responsibilities remain a constraint on the time I can devote to leisure cycling, but I squeezed in some solo night rides, joined the FNRttC, and did the London Surrey 100 for charity.

Goals in 2017 are:
MAKE more time for riding.
More forum rides
More FNRttC
More commuting (less train)

...and have a go at Barhatch Lane. Because it's there.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (6 Dec 2016)

2016 was just commuting for me, except for that glorious week in September, when I rode 15 peaks in the Pyrenees and Alps in France. In 2017 I plan to do something similar.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Dec 2016)

One other thing ... I did a series of very pleasant 40km rides with my wife when on holiday. Next year's plan is to try to find a route that's nice and can be done when not on hol. And target 50k.


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (6 Dec 2016)

Cycling wise,it's been good,bought my Boardman back in January in the sales.And retired my Raleigh.Been out on her at least 5 days out of 7.

The plan of doing Bristol to Bradford on Avon straight through didn't come off this summer,but have done Bristol-Bath and Bath - Bradford.Just need to do the Two Tunnels,but that's on the cards for next summer as is a ride along the Mendips.That is,knee permitting as I've got to go in for a arthroscopy at some point next year.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> I hope you are kidding with the 47 bit, a mere youngster.



I guess that was a bit cheeky


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> I guess that was a bit cheeky



To be honest I do know a few, or maybe a lot of old 40 year olds.


----------



## Trickedem (6 Dec 2016)

It's been a very good year for me. No massive challenges this year, but I've still clocked up over 4500 miles.
Less long commutes, because I now work in the City of London, but I've done over 800 miles on my new Brompton.

Two bads....falling off and cutting my face on a night ride. No lasting damage done, but lesson learnt about not turning sharply on greasy roads with the front brake applied.

Failing to finish the Bryan Chapman Memorial 600km Audax. Lack of fitness and thin-ness being the principle reasons.

The good.
Completing 6 years of the Cyclechat century challenge.
Doing June's century ride on my Brompton in Iceland.
Completing the National 400km Audax
Completing a diy 400km Audax from York to London with @redfalo and @AKA Bob
A beery bicycle tour from Le Harvre to Calais over 3 days.
Organising two FNRTTC rides.
Touring Andaluscia with @rb58 and @ianrauk including climbing to the top of the Pico Valeta, the highest road in Europe.


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Dec 2016)

As well as the usual mileage and trips out, I just counted that I have ridden in 16 different countries this year. That is a record for me.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2016)

There will be a decent fixed gear bike being broken for spares next year. Think I will bin the frame and fork given the nature of my accident even though there is very little damage (scratch to forks).

One road bike will stay attached to the turbo, the other locked to a ground anchor. Ive decided I won't be riding on the roads again, just not worth the risk of ending up paralysed. Unfortunately my accident has changed my view.

Can't break the Fixie up yet as nobody has inspected it.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2016)

It has been a pretty crap year since I 'overdid' things in March and ended up in a lot of pain (back on 2 crutches for 6 weeks) but at least the trike has kept me mobile.
Plan for next year, try to build up a bit more slowly this time. I'd love to try getting up to (gentle) touring again.


----------



## MiK1138 (6 Dec 2016)

2016 was a great year, I completed the North Coast 500 in 5 days ( surviving the A9), something I never dreamed I could/would ever do. smashed my 3000 mile yearly goal despite nearly 4 months off the bike through injury.Met some great people & @Pat "5mph" , 2017 no solid plans as yet.


----------



## Oldbloke (6 Dec 2016)

Short on target due to a fall in February causing a snapped tendon in my shoulder. Had the op to fix it in October followed by 6 weeks with arm in sling.

I used a turbo trainer regularly during recovery, never realised how uncomfortable it is riding one handed! Have since had 2 road rides and was surprised how much easier it is than the turbo.

Looking like 5,500 kms by end of year....


----------



## Andrew_P (6 Dec 2016)

Is this the sick note thread & 2016 cycling thread  Qualify for both!

I came of October 2013 - then was pretty ill 2014/2015 and not really back even now. I know everyone hates him but in May 2015 I felt like Lance Armstrong in one of his books about crawling on to the bike and trying to ride it, pretty much how I felt at the time. Anyway as you can see recovered the miles but nowhere near my speed, perhaps like a few other 50+ it is long forgotten by the legs and lungs. But I am living in hope and looking at this report a few weeks back I thought I had spotted the problem my cadence is much lower so the last 4 weeks I have averaged 84! But still slow :-( lol Now just hoping that a hard winter spinning will freshen me up.

Pre 2011 I had a hybrid and was 18.5 stone bought my road bike and garmin in 2010. Weight went up, but now at least back down to 12.5 stone!

Stats are all imperial - old fashioned me!


----------



## Smithbat (6 Dec 2016)

I bought my new bike in April and aimed to ride it more than I did on my last one. It was a revelation!

I have cycled to work a lot and I am still doing so now unless it is icy. I completed my first ever organised event doing the 25k Tour De Vale in Aylesbury. I have cycled to my parents house twice (16 mile round trip but uphill all the way there) which I thought I would never ever do.

I am fitter than I was last year, not necessarily slimmer but definitely fitter.

My goals for next year are to ride more than 1500 miles, this year I am at about 850 and I would like to do much more.
Complete the Ride The Night I have signed up for. I know 100km is not a lot to some but for me it is an epic adventure
Explore a bit wider afield with Mr S now that we have a bike carrier for the car.
End 2017 fitter than I was in 2016.


----------



## HarryTheDog (6 Dec 2016)

2016 saw me making a come back to CX and XC racing after a 5 year gap. I found things had "moved on" and just commuting and the odd club ride were not enough to put me in the top half of the race like it used to do.
After 10 yrs of commuting, being attacked by people on scooters last year ( broken hand and wrist) this year being taken out in a hit and run incident( collar bone still displaced) , driven at twice deliberately by a nutter and receiving death threats from white van drivers the commute has lost its shine. I have now bought a power meter and turbo and started "proper" race training for next year which has been held up by a 2 week man flu episode.
Next year I intend to get into the top half of the races, if not there will be a power meter and turbo for sale. Oh and actually join in the social activities of my MTB club instead of being a miserable git.


----------



## Alan O (6 Dec 2016)

screenman said:


> To be honest I do know a few, or maybe a lot of old 40 year olds.


And my wife keeps telling me I'm a young 58... or that might be immature


----------



## screenman (6 Dec 2016)

Alan O said:


> And my wife keeps telling me I'm a young 58... or that might be immature




Grow up.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Dec 2016)

Terrible. Never got into it this year due to work, did a bit but nothing impressive

Not sure yet on plans for 2017


----------



## dave r (6 Dec 2016)

Alan O said:


> And my wife keeps telling me I'm a young 58... or that might be immature



Thats OK I'm a young 65


----------



## Twizit (6 Dec 2016)

Started the year with no particular goals in mind, and that's resulted in a relatively light year of miles, not helped by moving house in January and being ill / travelling a lot with work through the autumn. So, should top 6,000 miles this year, but somewhat down on the last two years, which have both been over 7,000. Still, I should beat my previous best for commuting miles (4,324), but I've been woefully lacking in decent weekend riding this year.

Haven't managed a single organised ride outside of usual club runs, and rather disappointingly I've only managed a paltry 6 rides over 50 miles in length, the longest of which was when I decided to beast myself by doing a solo Leith Hill Octopus back in July (I really must have been bored!).

2017? I'll keep commuting. Long weekend tour to Southern Spain in October . I will definitely make a FNRttC ride despite signing up in 2016 and not managing a single one . Other than that, who knows, but I may just try for a Brighton and back over Xmas if the weather isn't too horrible.


----------



## fatjel (6 Dec 2016)

First puncture was before dawn on 1st Jan
Fell off and broke my collarbone in Feb
Those were the highlights


----------



## gbb (6 Dec 2016)

Bb


T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Terrible. Never got into it this year due to work, did a bit but nothing impressive
> 
> Not sure yet on plans for 2017


As long as the desire is there, however distant. I wrote off 2years but harboured a deep need to get out, just lacked the mojo...a bit of a mental tug of war if you will. Once you get going you might find like me, it'll get easier. I tend not to try to emulate former feats, rather just get out and let it build slowly. When I do get out...I nearly always enjoy it immensely.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Dec 2016)

gbb said:


> Bb
> 
> As long as the desire is there, however distant. I wrote off 2years but harboured a deep need to get out, just lacked the mojo...a bit of a mental tug of war if you will. Once you get going you might find like me, it'll get easier. I tend not to try to emulate former feats, rather just get out and let it build slowly. When I do get out...I nearly always enjoy it immensely.


----------



## gaz71 (6 Dec 2016)

I havent had a bad year for cycling this year.At the start of the year i aimed to do a 30+ mile ride and lose around 3 stone.Anyway 1 out of 2 isnt bad,i managed the 30 mile ride but only lost around 1 stone.Ive done around 2500 miles this year (since the end of Feb) and aiming to do 3500 next year.As i wont be rushing home to watch any football tournaments this summer i should achieve my target.


----------



## Aravis (6 Dec 2016)

Good in parts.

Having rediscovered the ability to ride centuries in the autumn of 2015, early this year I began to wonder where the limits actually are. Unfortunately, my ambitions soon led to domestic conflict, for which I freely accept a substantial share of the blame. This theme has remained the principal obstacle throughout the year. I've succeeded in riding on a miserable 33 days, and at times I've felt like giving up the battle altogether.

Despite all that, I've completed the imperial century a month challenge, and ridden nearly 3700 miles with 30 centuries. That might not quite be it yet - one intriguing possibility remains.

Next year, given the opportunity, ultra long distance Audax events might seem a natural progression, but I don't think it's really my scene. There is the Strava Yearly Century Challenge, if it happens again. I think I could crack 100 centuries if I tried, but justifying the effort, even to myself, could be tricky.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Dec 2016)

My was a good year should reach 4500 miles by end of December with a bit of luck , target was 4000 miles .

Done a few of these miles on more modern machines compared to normal which is interesting 

Had a fair share of nice bikes this year some have been and gone some are still in the garage 

Maxed out at 53 miles but done a fair few 40+ mile rides , and a few tandem miles as well 

Next year's aims are not thought about yet so will see


----------



## nickyboy (7 Dec 2016)

It'll be about 4,700 miles providing I don't do anything stupid in December. Around 400,000ft of climbing

Managed to organise a couple of CC rides; Manchester to Llandudno and Leeds to Scarborough. Both went well and met some nice CCers in the flesh

Having ridden up the Snake Pass, my local climb, more than 100 times in the past 4 years I managed to set a new PB in 2016. It's nothing to write home about but at least it hopefully means I'm not completely past it yet


----------



## SteveF (7 Dec 2016)

it was good, next year will be better, with longer rides and a few tours...


----------



## Dave7 (7 Dec 2016)

Not as good as I had hoped. Last year was (for me) good and I had hoped to improve on it.
To a large extent I blame the wind.........I can remember few rides that weren't affected by strong winds. The rides in general just didn't seem as enjoyable as the previous year.
I'm a year older at 69 which doesn't help but I would still like to blame the wind


----------



## addictfreak (7 Dec 2016)

2016 not a bad year, on 5040 miles so far. That's my biggest total since recovering from a Brain Haemorrhage which happened December 2012.
Plans for 2017 so far include a cycling trip to Majorca to take part in the Majorca 312 sportive. Then a trip to Italy in May to watch a couple of Giro stages and do a bit cycling in the Dolomites.


----------



## dim (7 Dec 2016)

I signed up for the Rapha Festive 500 Challenge on Strava .... You have to cycle 500km on the eight days between Christmas Eve and New Year’s Eve. 

It sounds a lot, but it's only 62,5km every day for 8 days. Currently, I'm commuting 40km a day, so it's only 22.5km extra per day, plus I'm planning on doing some longer rides on the 2 days that fall on a weekend (obviously weather permitting).... I am working on most of those days, but will give it a shot (a nice way to end the year as far as cycling is concerned)


----------



## robjh (7 Dec 2016)

A good year in many ways, but with a lower mileage than other recent years and a dose of frustration in the second half.
My mileage will be a bit over 7000 miles - I don't record short and utility rides so I never know my exact mileage. Last year I got to around 9000 miles, and the difference is down to commuting - I was working and commuting by bike for most of 2015, but only 4 months of 2016, but they were good commutes, in the hilly country around Swindon when I was working on a contract there.
I had a number of very enjoyable long solo rides in the summer, and two mini tours (Scotland in August and Devon in November), as well as a few day rides in the Alps in September. I've also done 4 FNRttC night rides this year which are always fun.
However, since a particularly sprinty ride in July I've been nursing a low-level but persistent back pain which can flare up on more athletic rides. It's not kept me off the bike, but I've had to be careful and sometimes drop out of faster rides, which has frustrated me a lot. I'm now following an exercise routine to try and counter the causes of the pain, and I'm hoping that it isn't going to accompany me through 2017 too.


----------



## jamma (7 Dec 2016)

My year started out slow in mileage wise didn't do to much but now it picked where i am out most days on the bike building form for next years race season might hit 2000 miles or just under but next years goals are to race more as i have been caught that bug


----------



## Donger (7 Dec 2016)

This, my 8th year of cycling, is the year I have really caught the bug. I started the year weighing between 20 and 21 stone, and I'm finishing it still weighing between 20 and 21 stone but feeling much fitter! Being 6 foot 6 and weighing that much, I am not your typical 56 year old cyclist. While I can appreciate other people's superior performance and achievements, I tend to ignore all that and just concentrate on doing what I never thought I'd ever be capable of doing. I just claim everything I do as new unofficial veterans' super-heavyweight records.

My four targets for 2016 were:
(1) To do my first imperial century (having ducked out last year). Achieved. Even threw in a big climb at the 98 mile mark and survived to tell the tale.
(2) To have my first 3,000 mile year. Achieved today. As I write, I have just passed the 3,000 mile mark for the first time ever. No commuting, just 88 leisure rides so far - averaging 34 miles a pop. I've been lucky enough to have done over 10% of that (310 miles) abroad .... Holland and France this year, and loved every mile of it.
(3) To do some Welsh mountains and follow it up by doing at least 3 categorised Tour de France climbs in the Alps. Achieved. Llangynidr Mountain done with my clubmates at Kingsway CC, and The Bwllch and the Rhigos done on a great day out with @Banjo. Then climbed the Col de Tamie, the Col du Marais and the Col de Leschaux in the Savoy Alps.
(4) To complete the Metric Century a Month Challenge for the second year in a row. .....Still going strong. Due to head out with @jembullo on Sunday to get my December ride in.

Thoroughly enjoyed riding with a variety of great people this year. @Frazzle, @Dark46 and my other KCC clubmates, a couple of joint club rides with Caerphilly CC, one outing with Stroud Valley Velos and three with Eastgate Cycles to start with. Add some nice local rides around Newent with my ex colleague Simon, a charity ride with my old school mate Andy, a great day out in Wales with @Banjo and the "Flapjack" audax with @Pikey and a couple more with @jembullo, and it has been a great year for cycling and for making friends.

Next year I aim to tone down the mileage targets a tad, but go for quality of miles over quantity. I will be holidaying in the Yorkshire Dales and the North West of Scotland ... and hopefully another week in France, and I'll definitely also be on the lookout for opportunities to do some interesting rides a bit further from home. For no reason that I can explain, I really fancy rides that take in the Newport Transporter Bridge and the Starcross Ferry. (I like my bridges and ferries). I'm also looking into the possibility of a Caen to Cherbourg hundred miler of a day trip some time next year. Who knows? Whatever I do, you can bet I'll be out there on New Year's Day starting my next year's adventures. I'll definitely be doing the Metric Century a Month Challenge again, (as I need two more 100km audaxes to get my Brevet 2000 badge from Audax UK to add to the Brevet 500 and Brevet 1000 that I received this year), and I look forward to seeing more of you take up the challenge too. Cheers, Donger.


----------



## Banjo (8 Dec 2016)

Quite a year by the sound of it@Donger.

I have had a fairly quiet but enjoyable year .

Have done some Audax DIY routes using the new mandatory route system which is great as you can use any road you fancy.

Had a memorable day in the hills with @Donger.We tackled the Bwlch from Neath which goes from sea level to over 500 meters in about 10 miles .not bad for a pair not optimally built for climbing.

Still plodding on and looking forward to 2017


----------



## steverob (8 Dec 2016)

If you'd have asked me that question about six weeks ago, I'd have said I was fairly happy with 2016. While I hadn't gone into the year with any real plans apart from beating last year's mileage total (even by just 1 mile, that would be acceptable) and a vague hope that I'd be accepted into RideLondon again (soon dashed unfortunately), I felt that my cycling had maybe slightly improved or at the very least, hadn't gotten any worse.

High points: I got to ride in the Tour of Cambridgeshire which was my "big" ride of the year and while I didn't enjoy it particularly on the day - which was probably mainly down to the strong headwind during the second half of the ride which absolutely killed me, plus the stinking cold that broke the day before the ride - with hindsight I look back on it with a little fondness and a sense of achievement. Also set a PR on the Tour de Vale (my local sportive that I enter most years) despite having only done one ride in the three weeks leading up to it (combination of holiday and injury) and finally managed a ride with over 1000m of climbing in it having come close a few times before but never quite getting over the magic mark. I also managed to run my first ever 10K, which is a major achievement for me, although I still hate running! And until recent events, it looked like I was easily going to top last year's mileage total, probably with a month or so to spare.

But then everything started going a bit southwards. My fitness levels and my enthusiasm just dropped away for reasons I can't fathom and I started to struggle to motivate myself to get out on the bike, and even when I did, I just wasn't getting the sorts of speeds I had earlier in the year or managing the distances that I knew I was capable of. I would say that I haven't had a ride that I was truly happy with since the end of October and with my recent puncture woes (detailed elsewhere on this forum) and some family issues I've managed less than 20 miles in the last 20 days. If I get my mojo back and the weather is not completely horrible over Christmas (as I'm off work for the entire period), I should still be able to just beat last year's mileage total, but it'll be close.

However I am determined to do better in 2017 and am going to set myself some lofty goals (for me anyway) which will hopefully force me to get over my funk and back on the road. Even if I don't quite manage them, as long as I've made an effort and come close, it'll still mean I'll end up having done more than in previous years.

My minimum is to do at least a 50 mile ride each month. I only joined CycleChat in February this year and unfortunately only found out about the (half) century challenges in April and while I've backdated my rides on that thread (only just December's ride away from completing 50km each month), it annoys the completest (sp?) in me that I missed out on doing a 50 miler each month because I only did 47 miles in January. Yes I know that it's still a bronze star whether you do 50km or 50 miles, but I just like being neat and 11/12 just won't do!

However I am also going to aim for the metric century challenge as well next year - managed that 6/11 months so far this year and feel that my major challenge is getting it done in Jan and Feb - if I can, it should then be a lot easier for the rest of the year.

My final challenge is to do more climbing. This really is my weak spot and this year I used training for the Tour of Cambs as an excuse to do a lot more long, flat rides and then when I finally started to throw some more hills in, I realised how much worse I was getting at climbing due to lack of practice. So next year I will set myself an elevation goal for the year - not sure what yet, but it's got to be substantially more than 110,000 feet, as that's been my average for the last two years. I've got the Chilterns on my doorstep, so there's no excuse!


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2016)

steverob said:


> for reasons I can't fathom and I started to struggle to motivate myself to get out on the bike, and even when I did, I just wasn't getting the sorts of speeds I had earlier in the year or managing the distances that I knew I was capable of. I would say that I haven't had a ride that I was truly happy with since the end of October



When I think back to all of my experiences of "death march" rides, just struggling for hours to keep the pedals turning on awful lumpy potholed roads, they are all winter rides, and yet all of my great rides flying along on smooth tarmac, having mysteriously been given the legs of a much fitter person, are all in the spring or late summer.


----------



## jay clock (8 Dec 2016)

Currently at 7200km with target of 7500 in sight. A nice 1200k across France, a 400k to Cornwall and a half Ironman with all the associated training....


----------



## samsbike (8 Dec 2016)

I have not done anything like the miles above. I want to be able to crack 6000km, which last year I was only about 60km off and just could not be bothered.

This year I am about 200km which in theory is achievable, although I have started using the motorcycle again so it may not happen! Oddly I have done about 15% more rides this year but they have been shorter so my mileage is not as high as last year.
EDIT as of around 16.12.2016 I am about a 120 km off, more than expected as I got ride of some duplication from strava. I think for this year I am done at where I am.
Upon reflection this seems to be about the right amount of miles for me balancing work, kids and cycle time.

I also want to do the Rapha 500. I have wanted to do this for a number of years but just have not managed it.
EDIT - this seems like more pain than its worth for now, so am out here as well.

2017 - be more consistent, more fun miles and try a 200km again. Oh yeah do the dun run, one night ride and a CC sunday London run

EDIT - did a night ride, so at least one thing achieved this year.


----------



## tallliman (8 Dec 2016)

2016 has been a crazy year for me. Approaching 7,300 miles for the year against an initial goal of 10/day. the most I've ever managed previously was just shy of 3,000.

First tour and imperial ton completed, many friends gained through riding which is great. Just need to keep it up next year when perhaps inspiration isn't as close to hand.

Aiming for 5,000 miles next year I think. Undecided about trying the imperial century challenge but definitely want to tour again. Perhaps I need a better touring bike which can handle some of the rail trails around the country. The main improvement I want to do is to get better at descending down steep hills.

Overall, a positive year for me and wonderful to read all the other posts around here from other people's years.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Dec 2016)

A big

*GWS!*

to all of you suffering from or recovering from injury or illness


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Dec 2016)

2016... didn't get many 'big' (for me) rides in this summer... but did ride a 50 mile section of The Bay Cycle Way from Ulverston to Lancaster.

Next year I'll hopefully be hitting the The Virginia Creeper Trail


----------



## postman (8 Dec 2016)

Well you know my Prostate problem.So next year anything will be better.I am just wondering how long it will take to get to riding 40-50-60 like i did with my eyes closed.Funny thing was 2015 was not good,i was turning back while in some rides,but that could have been to do with the early beginnings of the Prostate,i don't know.But i am looking forward to 17,i have even put a rack on the back and bought a larger rear bag.


----------



## Johnno260 (8 Dec 2016)

Racked up many miles in my Hybrid it served me well, increased my mileage and endurance. 

Now I have a road bike and love it, just struggling to get some rides in, either work or family life issues stop me going, or it's foggy/icy. 

For 2017 I want to increase my miles and get quicker. 

Looking forward to my first sportive in the spring and may try the London to Brighton.


----------



## dim (9 Dec 2016)

I've spent days working out a 40km route close to my home in Cambridge

I have cycled some of the roads on my longer rides and have worked out a route that I think has it all ....

Very quiet good roads, a fast route with few turns, and with 318 meters of climbing, and 318 meters of downhill ....

the bigger hills are halfway, and whichever way the wind blows, you will have an easier half and a harder half

I will be riding this route tomorrow with a mate from my village, and if it's as good as I think it is, I'm hoping to do this one every morning (monday to friday) during spring/summer when it's light at 6am .... then home for a quick shower and off to work

if I do this one with pace on a daily basis, it will be a good training route... it will give me an additional 45km per day which will not be junk miles (I cycle approx 40km per day commuting .... short trips (junk miles through the city and busy roads) as I work at several sites:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/18021001/edit

if you live in Cambridge, check this route and drag the google man onto the roads .... I think it's a really good route for a quick fast ride.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2016)

I've just totaled up my miles for this year. I passed last years 4505 total on the 28th of July. I didn't know that until now. I thought i did well the first half of this year but not that well. Anyway, it all came to an end when i broke my hip last August, then again in November. I've kind of limped over the line of surpassing last year's total, by managing short rides here and there. I'm happy with my total so far of 5728. If i hadn't had those 2 mishaps i reckon i could've knocked out 8000 miles this year. Ah well, that'll be my target for 2017!


----------



## Tilley (10 Dec 2016)

This year saw me return to cycling following the purchase of a recumbent trike. Planning to participate in a few Audax and Sportives and also looking to undertake a 113mile charity ride to raise funds for Leukaemia research in memory of a family member who died this year.


----------



## Accy cyclist (10 Dec 2016)

Apart from the annual miles achievements and expectations,i'd like to do a few more 100 mile rides next year. I managed one this year, doing 104 miles in May with the local CTC. If i could do 3 century rides next year i'd be happy with that.


----------



## shnjmsn (10 Dec 2016)

Original target of 5200, currently on 6800 as of today. Wanted to crack 7457, which is 12000KM, but was off the bike for several weeks in Oct/ Nov with a back injury flare up, so won't quite make it now......!!!! Still, that's now the 2017 target ! The usual boys beer ride to Bruges and Belgium for a week this year, three sportives, a circuit of the IOW, two trips to the south coast, and Dunkery Beacon from home. Altogether not too shabby, and very glad to be back on the bikes after the bad back episode....... Really worried that i wouldn't be able to ride again !


----------



## Banjo (10 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4591531, member: 43827"]Cycling in 2016 was not a priority for me and I probably did around 1000 miles. My father was ill for much of the year and died a few months back. More recently time has had to be spent sorting his house out. The lack of cycling was not a concern as some things are just more important.

Things are getting back on an even keel and all I hope for is that I can triple my mileage this year.[/QUOTE]

My dad died about 2 years ago after several months of illness. It really hit me hard ,lost interest in cycling and life in general.
Completely natural to feel like that ,glad you are getting back on an even keel.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

Quite rubbish on the Cycling front due to a chronic illness diagnosis in January. However I turned the first corner back to good health and got several great CC rides in during the Summer.

2017 will be a very different year for me for many very good reasons however I expect to do even more CC rides and get my regular mileage back up with the help of a few good CC friends. Looking forward to starting the year the way I mean to go on.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Dec 2016)

Good, not so good, and good.

Good was that I did 4000 miles in France (well, one part of it) over 10 weeks.

Not so good was that that probably was more than I did in the entire rest of the year in Devon.

Good was that again I cycled more miles than I drove.


----------



## bikeman66 (10 Dec 2016)

My biggest enjoyment from cycling this year, came from my regular Tuesday evening summer rides with a bunch of mates from our local rowing club. I guess we only averaged 45km per ride, but it's just the fact that they're just a top bunch of guys to ride with.

Main goal, at this point, for 2017 is to complete a 300km (186 mile) sponsored ride here on the Isle Of Wight to raise money towards a new boat for the juniors at the rowing club where I coach. Planned start at 4.00am on 24th June,so I guess another 2017 goal should be to get some decent training rides in too!


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> 3 months off in spring following shoulder surgery, a dodgy knee, plantar fasciitis (plus first year of being self employed) have kept me from achieving my lower than usual target of 1500 miles this year (2500 in previous years)...I'm about 80 short, I might manage it before my next shoulder op on 21 December, I might not
> 
> I did do my first audax with @jefmcg but no other cycling achievements of note unfortunately
> 
> ...



I'm hopeful of hitting my 1500 mile target this weekend!
According to strava I'm at 1459, currently 9 miles from home having cycled here, and I have tomorrow, plus Monday if needed (wfh so can sneak out for an hour at some point if short). Foot is bloody sore as is shoulder but Fingers crossed!


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Dec 2016)

vickster said:


> I'm hopeful of hitting my 1500 mile target this weekend!
> According to strava I'm at 1459, currently 9 miles from home having cycled here, and I have tomorrow, plus Monday if needed (wfh so can sneak out for an hour at some point if short). Foot is bloody sore as is shoulder but Fingers crossed!


 
Go for it, that's what targets are for

In a 2016 update, I managed to cycle _up _Newlands Corner last week, so now only Box Hill to go


----------



## JtB (17 Dec 2016)

Everything was going fine until August when I hit a pothole and ended up with a prolapsed disc. I'm now slowly building up my fitness again on the turbo trainer so that when the good whether arrives in 2017 I'll be "cycling ready".


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> Go for it, that's what targets are for
> 
> In a 2016 update, I managed to cycle _up _Newlands Corner last week, so now only Box Hill to go


Excellent. I've not been up newlands or box this year. The joints just won't do longish hills 

I'm now at 1464....


----------



## vickster (17 Dec 2016)

And now 1477...1500 should be reachable tomorrow with the aid of cake


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Dec 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Apart from the annual miles achievements and expectations,i'd like to do a few more 100 mile rides next year. I managed one this year, doing 104 miles in May with the local CTC. If i could do 3 century rides next year i'd be happy with that.



Now you've done the first one, three will be easy next year. Year after that you will be joining the imperial a month challenge.


----------



## dim (17 Dec 2016)

I'm using my Surly Long Haul Trucker as my winter commuting bike. Lovely bike, but slow ... so I don't even try and go fast

I'm missing the fast segment rides .... I'm seriously thinking of buying another bike for winter and keep the Surly for quality sunday slow rides with friends, and for the days when the weather is really bad during winter

had a short ride on a client's Specialized Secteur sport today .... Hmmmmm .... nice bike and he has fitted mudguards, a back rack and 700x28 tyres .... perfect for audax rides aswell

told my wife and she's given the go ahead for another bike .... will get a used one off ebay and will look for one with a good upgraded groupset


----------



## rockpig (18 Dec 2016)

2016 was the year I got back on a bike in a bid to get a bit fitter and healthier. Started with a CX on the local canal path and really enjoyed it. I was apprehensive about riding on roads but then something clicked and I started to enjoy it so ended up with 2 bikes. I did pretty well during the summer months, longest ride was a 26 mile Brighton to Worthing and back, but then it tailed off once the nights drew in and work got busy. Disappointed with myself that I didn't make more time for cycling so one of the goals for 2017 is just to spend more time on the bike. The other is to get fit enough, and have enough confidence, to ride with a group. I need to get over the feeling that I'll be the one holding everyone else back. I've been told that everyone feels like that at first but it still seems a big step.


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2016)

2 miles to go and I'm 4 miles from home!!


----------



## tallliman (18 Dec 2016)

Safe to say well done @vickster!


----------



## Deanie81084 (18 Dec 2016)

This weekend I just crossed 6000 miles for the year. I didn't really have target though.

2017 though: the target is an ambitious 10,000 miles. Plus to finish the last 300 miles to John O Groats that I foolishly abandoned in 2013.


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2016)

tallliman said:


> Safe to say well done @vickster!


BOOM!!!


----------



## Ben Reeve (18 Dec 2016)

2016 is going to end around 5,000 km and has included a 240 mile 28 hour ride to Paris plus cycling in South Africa and Spain.

This year I am taking on an epic Landsend to Lowestoft ride plus hoping to get kms under my belt in Portugal


----------



## steverob (18 Dec 2016)

After today's (very) short ride, I'm now just 3 miles short of 3,000 for the year and 11 miles short of last year's total *IF* I include both my cycling and running stats (and I don't do very much running). If you count cycling only, I need 142 miles to crack 3,000 and only have to get 100 more to beat 2015's total - that second target I think is do-able over the Christmas period, but the first one I'm not so sure about.


----------



## tallliman (18 Dec 2016)

@steverob, give it a go, you never know! Only about 12 miles per day!


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Dec 2016)

Not a lot of cycling this year just over 1100 miles, but I did the RLS100 for the fourth time, cycled from Paris to Heathrow, and cycled in two countries I'd never been to before; Holland and Luxembourg and one of my favourite rides FNRttC Whitstable again, I love that ride. Oh yeah and some fun for a day sightseeing around London on Sadiq's Cycles (Boris Bikes) . 

On top of that I trained for and completed four half marathons and a full marathon this year running 692 miles for the year. 

No plans for 2017, except a pissabolity of doing RLS100 again and at least one FNRttC . Oh and we're riding the Berlin Velothon closed road sportive as well.


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Dec 2016)

Looking for performance, not mileage this year so I'm giving the turbo and trainer road a go.

My key races and goals will be:

10TT ~23-24mins
Survive a ski race
Break 50mins for 10.5km run
Get below 76kg and stay below 81.
Swim 4.8km in 1hr05
Bike 180km in 6hrs20
Run 42.2km in 4hrs30

IM Aix en Provence
IM Staffordshire
IM UK


----------



## Winnershsaint (29 Dec 2016)

Did my two longest rides. Tour of Berkshire Epic in April and Dorset Rotary Bike Ride in September, both around 130km. Joined a club and went on regular group rides. Binned one smart trainer (Bkool Pro) bought another (Kickr Snap). Happy bunny! Started usuing Zwift in Spring, brilliant for days when road rides less than an attractive proposition, but got out way more this Autumn into Winter. Nailed my 6000km target a few days ago. Chuffed with 2016. Looking forward to 2017. Alps in late June is main focus. Feel need for a Galibier moment, whether that's wishful thinking or not, who knows, but looking forward to it, an ideal way to celebrate 60.


----------



## RegG (30 Dec 2016)

2016 was my first full year of cycling for many years, having bought my Giant Defy 0 around June 2015. That year I managed about 900 miles. To date, 2016 has seen me clock up 1840 miles over a total of 126 rides. I aim to get at least another 10 miles in before midnight tomorrow just to round it up a bit! Not a huge figure, I know, but for me at 62 (going on 63) I don't think it too bad! Me and my partner did the Great Notts Bike Ride and even she has clocked up just under a 1000 miles.

Target for 2017 is to exceed 2017 miles, and to complete at least a couple of sportives although I still lack self confidence when it comes to hills - they seem to have got steeper since I was a youngster ! I may even look at treating myself to a nice lightweight carbon bike to make the hills easier, if thats possible.


----------



## Sittingduck (30 Dec 2016)

Started off badly and recovery from a nasty chest infection, this time last year.
Improved steadily through the Spring, if a bit porky...
Moved house in the Summer and lost my regular commuting.
Fitness took a nose dive, weight headed in the other direction!

For 2017:
Trying to get out a bit more regularly again and have just ordered a new bike... well, what better way to encourage myself


----------



## Dayvo (30 Dec 2016)

Sittingduck said:


> Started off badly and recovery from a nasty chest infection, this time last year.
> Improved steadily through the Spring, if a bit porky...
> Moved house in the Summer and lost my regular commuting.
> Fitness took a nose dive, weight headed in the other direction!
> ...



Good to see you back here, SiD! You were AWOL quite a while.

Good luck with your goals for next year.


----------



## Gert Lush (1 Jan 2017)

2016 - Naff.

2017 -

Hopefully more consistent riding
50km a month challenge
More consistent running
Learning to swim
Under 45min 10k (Running)
Duathlon races (Completing)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's been a mixed year but mostly good. I decided to do the Metric Century Challenge this year rather than the Imperial one and my aim for distance was just to try and match the 4,500 miles or so that I did in 2015.
> 
> I didn't start off that well, abandoning my first challenge ride of the season after an off (just got wet and bruised) then I couldn't do another attempt until right at the end of the month. It got better though and I've done some good rides, explored some new routes (although not as many as I'd hoped), had some new experiences and racked up more miles than expected after selling my car in May and not bothering with a replacement yet.
> 
> ...


The final score for 2016 was 6,043 recorded miles. Very happy with that.

As for 2017 I'm not sure yet. It would be good to match that mileage. I've already said yes to another go at the Metric Century Challenge and the Imperial one would be good too but we'll see how I get on.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

2016: Slight uptick in mileage from 2015, 5160. Well down from 2011-14 (peak that first year, 9260), but priorities changed and work moved 20 miles away in March 2015. Yes, I could ride to work, in theory...in practice I don't want to get home at 11pm every night, and the A27 isn't terribly nice to cycle on, so it isn't happening. Apart from that, pleasurably same old same old: FNRttCs (finally got across the channel on the Newhaven-Dieppe -Paris ride), a glorious tour with the Fridays, imperial century a month challenge for the fifth year running, many top-notch breakfasts eaten and miles spent in fine company.
2016: A sixth year of imperial centuries. More FNRttCs, hopefully getting to Yorkshire this year having not in '16, the next edition of my round-IOW Night Ride Around the Coast, the possibly final-ever FNRttK (Brussels-Ostend), the Very Best Night Ride of All, one possibly two Fridays tours (leave booked, awaiting confirmation of details), and probably more miles in Kent and East Sussex with a certain lady...


----------



## Milzy (1 Jan 2017)

2017 will be all about discs and riding on 28's. Might try to break 200 mile, record stands at 178.


----------



## StuAff (1 Jan 2017)

Milzy said:


> 2017 will be all about discs and riding on 28's. Might try to break 200 mile, record stands at 178.


If you've done that mileage, 200 will not be a problem, at least in the right conditions. Good luck!


----------



## Aravis (2 Jan 2017)

Right at the end of 2016 I had a few sessions on my daughter's cross trainer, which I hadn't been on for about a year. Immediately I found I could produce about vastly more output than I'd ever been able to before - something like 30%. That was quite a surprise, and needless to say, extremely encouraging. Gradual improvement isn't always so apparent on the road.

On the bike, the best moment of the year was finding that I could enjoy biggish climbs once again. This took a while - I don't think I was really there until the end of October.

Some years ago I was driving my family down from the Tumble towards Abergavenny. You can imagine how the conversation went - it was hard enough for me to believe I used to cycle up it. Doing so now feels within reach again, and including the Tumble in a century ride out of Gloucester has to be a key target for 2017.

Realistically, I'm hoping to do 40 centuries in 2017, thereby surpassing my previous best of 38 in 1989. There ought to be at least one 200 in there - that was the major missed target in 2016. Being able to contemplate such things once again is amazing in itself.

I'd also like to do something with my cycling which is not largely or completely self-centred. Pretty vague, I know. I have some ideas, and turning these into a credible plan is probably my most important objective for the coming year.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4621176, member: 21629"]Cycling 2016. Hmmm .... average I say. Have done "UK - LT by lazy cyclist" (it looks like I'm getting addicted to that route). A few rides around Kent.

Hopefully 2017 will be better than 2016 in many ways. Also in cycling. Still want to see the mountains (at least Scottish ones, Alps and Pyrenees may be too expensive for 2017). But not neccessarily in 2017.

The rest of it ... as usual.  see a ride too late, beg to join it, get a permission to join, go for a ride, meet few people I've already met and many others that I see for the first time, chat with riders, take photos, go home and forget almost all names of riders except @slowmotion and @User (is slowmotion's name Martin?), post photos on CChat and complain that they're crap ones and look like they've been taken with potato etc etc. 

That will be if Brexit won't tell me "you useless immigrant leave our lovely country and learn a new language to speak in another country". [/QUOTE]
You take wonderfully good photographs Ausra, I'm always at the back, and yes, I am called Martin.

A very very Happy New Year to you both.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (2 Jan 2017)

I don't measure trail mileage,but a lot more than 2015.
I planned to do all the 7stanes venues last year but barely scratched the surface.
Glentress/Innerliethen(twice) and Drumlanrig the only ones done,so I will do them all this year(for definite).
I ventured up the Kilpatricks and onwards to Loch Humphrie.The day started in fine sunshine but quickly turned to cold rain,thunder and lightning and bloody hailstones.It was a tough day with endless trails and various trail conditions too.But I really did enjoy it and actually pleased to find it.
Word of warning though.
Don't do it yourself if you plan to go deeper and deeper in,as it's not a great place to get lost in inclement weather 
I did Mugdock Country Park as well but nothing much to report there,as I ended up just pissing about in any old woodlands on the West Highland Way.
Plenty of Local Windfarm trails done which burned off 6lbs.2017 will see a lot more of Scotland(and England possibly)


----------



## greekonabike (2 Jan 2017)

The last two months of 2016 have been a real eye opener. I've realised how unfit I am, like really unfit. 2017 is gonna be an interesting year.

GOAB


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Jan 2017)

2016 was, in all sorts of ways, a terrible year for me. Work problems, personal problems, a longish illness, a death, it was all in there. I didn't make a single CTC ride all year.
But.
I did do a 100 mile weekend tour in Norfolk in September. I'm planning a tour this summer, maybe northern France and up the coast to the Hook, maybe Provence, maybe Germany.
I've got a CC ride for mid January, and I'm going to do the CTC Wednesday Night Rides to the Pub again. 
Put me back on the bloody bike.


----------



## dim (3 Jan 2017)

My Strava year's progress for 2016:

https://2016.strava.com/en-gb/share/12571658


----------



## roadrash (3 Jan 2017)

2016 along with most of 2015 have been shite for cycling for me, following my spinal op in may 2015, I was told not to try cycling for 6 months, I did as advised, unfortunately the op was less than successful, couple that with me being a stubborn so and so and trying to get back on the bike , probably doing myself more harm than good I have finally come to accept that I will probably never be back to what I once was ( and that wasn't brilliant).

I have now been discharged by my spinal consultant, nerve damage will never repair itself .

I have come to the conclusion that I will get back to cycling this year all be it with the the help of electricity , I hope to buy myself an Ebike pretty soon , I have not lost the will to cycle just some of the ability , which is incredibly frustrating ,
I WILL be cycling in 2017


----------



## tallliman (3 Jan 2017)

Good luck @roadrash


----------



## postman (9 Jan 2017)

2016 was a mess.Prostate and all that.So anything anything at all will be a bonus this year.But i am going to do things slowly at first.By June i want to be doing 50's.My main aim is to go to Langstrothdale and Boroughbridge.I have a date with a very nice pork pie according to a very dear friend.


----------



## Sandra6 (9 Jan 2017)

I started the year on a low after a nasty bout of bronchitis, that coupled with a house move which extended my commute saw me on the bus more than I'd have liked. 
I only managed a few "fun" rides through the summer and only got the kids on their bikes twice :-( 
Apart from the commuting I didn't really ride much at all last year, and I definitely need to do something about that this year.


----------



## mark st1 (9 Jan 2017)

2016 was quite a goodun as I got back into cycling and getting fitter towards the end of 2015 I was nearly 21 stone so shifting a fair bit of that helped and I certainly found cycling easier for it. I got a nice e mail from Strava logging my 2016 activities which ended with 2474 miles on the bike and 171 miles of walking/jogging/running. Not a patch on a fair few in this thread but more than I thought especially as I've only done 1 ride since September that being my longest to date of 109 miles owe a pint to @ianrauk in dragging me back most of the way as I believe we were both suffering with the cold air and torrential rain. A few fnrttc completed and the brekkie at Shoreham is highly recommended . I set myself a few personal goals of trying to climb hills without stopping ! I managed Ditchling Beacon twice and Swains Lane twice and Box Hill all of which were on my to do list so I'm quite happy with that. Looking forward to another good year some Sun would be nice please and a few more tail winds .


----------



## Shut Up Legs (9 Jan 2017)

Following on from my previous post in this thread: I've just booked a place in a cycling tour, followed by 3 days and nights at a cycling lodge, and the climbing itinerary is a climbing cyclist's dream. 





The itinerary each day, showing the overnight stops, then the rides, is:

Bormio (Italy): 30km practice ride to test the hire (or your own) bikes.
Bormio: *Passo dello Stelvio* (both sides).
Bormio: *Mortirolo*, then *Passo Gavia*.
(coach transfer to) St Jean de Maurienne (France): *Montvernier *hairpins, then *Col du Chaussy*.
St Jean de Maurienne: *Col du Telegraphe*, then *Col du Galibier*.
La Grave: *Alpe d'Huez*, then *Col de Sarenne*.
(coach transfer to) Bedoin: short ride around *Gorges de la Nesque*.
Bedoin: *Mont Ventoux* from Bedoin, Malaucene and then Sault (i.e. the triple ascent).
(coach transfer to) Lourdes: short ride local to Lourdes.
Lourdes: *Col du Tourmalet*, then *Col d'Aspin*.
Lourdes: *Col d'Aubisque*, then *Col du Soulor*.
(short transfer to) Argeles Gazost: *Hautacam*.
Argeles Gazost: *Col du Tourmalet*, then *Pic du Midi*.
Argeles Gazost: *Luz Ardiden*, then *Col de Couraduque*.
The last 3 are when I stay at a cycling lodge and use my own itinerary, so the supported tour finishes in Lourdes (item 11 above).
The tour I just did in September was 7 days (of which I cycled on 6), so this one is raising the bar a bit.


----------

